# Which countries don't treat single women?



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hello, I'm sending this from my phone so apologies for any typos. Do any of you know which European countries are not willing to treat single women. I know that Prague doesn't but I can find a list of any other countries that don't. Many thanks, rose x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, 

I think it might be easier for peeps to let you know of what clinics accept single ladies (as I only checked certain ones out) 

I can highly recommend Cyprus, for me it was Dogus IVF Centre that have full filled my dreams and got me to this stage. I know that Greece, Serum accept single ladies and I believe (from memory) Spain do also (but maybe only certain clinics). 

Sorry that's as far as I looked. all the best of luck x


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

thanks HBK


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

Just wondered if you are considering clinics in the UK as well as abroad.  I am sure you are aware of the difference in terms of information your child can have as well as change for ID info. at 18.    All clinics in the UK will accept single women.
I used clinics in the UK and finally had success in Spain.  My children are 8 and would like more information on the donor so that is something to think about clearly.
If abroad is the only option for you,  you could possibly import sperm to a European clinic which is ID release from the States or Cryos for example.  You just don't declare ID release to clinic.
Most European countries treat single women, although there are a few exceptions but they are not the majority.

Best,

Daisy xx


If it


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hi Daisy, thanks for your reply.  It's interesting to hear about your experience.  I have actually been having treatment in the UK for that very reason.  I'd like my child to know who the donor was when they are 18.  I've just done a FET in the UK and I'm convinced it hasn't worked.  If it doesn't work, I need to think about my options and going abroad might be an option.  I will stay in the UK if I can summon up the funds, but it's cheaper to go abroad.  Thanks again for your input.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi lucky-rose 
Hope the outcome is successful. 
I can echo about UK clinics- all will treat single women. I had DE IVF at LWC Darlington - 2 BFNs, then changed to CARE Sheffield and got an amazing BFP - now have a gorgeous 11 month old son, who I adore. I wanted the option of info about donor and also it was easier for me to travel there rather than going abroad. I think there is a certain feeling that it's always cheaper abroad, but it depends on country. I think Spain is no cheaper than UK. Also you have to factor in travel, hotels etc. Adding that in, UK is not always much more expensive.
Good luck
Deb


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Lucky-Rose,

I know that ist not allowed in Germany and Switzerland, but it is allowed in the Netherlands and Belgium (although they want you to do a psychological test before). for that reason ( I live in Germany) I went to Denmark where it is pretty easy to get Treatment and also a great sperm bank (Cryos) with open donors as well. I can recommend Copenhagen Fertility Center, as it is run by doctors ( in Denmark there are many clinics run by midwives that do IUI, but I wanted a doctor to be involved, and if you Need IVF you dont Need to Change clinic).
Israel do also treat single women....Assuta in Tel Aviv is great, although a longer journey, but worth it. I found out too late that they treat also Singles, otherwise I would have returned there, where my ds was "created".....

good luck to You...pm me if You have any questions.


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Czech Republic does not treat single women.
Serum in Greece does but according to Greek law you must use anon donor (but there are ways around that, PM me).
All UK clinics do, as others have said.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Starting from November fertility clinics are forbidden to treat single women, only married and with a partner


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Miamio I'm presuming you are referring to Polish Clinics?
TCCx


----------



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

natclare said:


> Czech Republic does not treat single women.
> Serum in Greece does but according to Greek law you must use anon donor (but there are ways around that, PM me).
> All UK clinics do, as others have said.


Hi Natclare,

I have already selected a know donor from a sperm bank and was hoping that I could use him in Greece. Would it be ok to pm you, too?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Tincancat said:


> Miamio I'm presuming you are referring to Polish Clinics?
> TCCx


Hi Tincancat, sorry, yes I mean Polish clinics. Some days ago I read that the regulations is against single women and some Polish women organizations are going to struggle with it. But it takes time with unsure final results.


----------

